# Ripped my Volcom Gore-Tex, fix?



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Me vs a tree limb and the limb won. Ripped a favorite pair of Volcom pants on the left leg from the pocket to above the knee. I plan to just have them sewn up and know that they won't be completely water proof now. 

What I'd like to know is does anyone know a better way to fix them? Even a DIY method as I am very handy.



Damn that shit hurt like hell. Couple shots of Crown and kept riding. Fuck it mentality.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just had this happen to a jacket. Go to ace hardware or some place similar, get the clear tent patch kit. It clearly says for patching goretex on the package, it works if you use like directed. You can search for my thread about the problem...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Argo said:


> Just had this happen to a jacket. Go to ace hardware or some place similar, get the clear tent patch kit. It clearly says for patching goretex on the package, it works if you use like directed. You can search for my thread about the problem...


Awesome thanks. Thats exactly what I wanted to know. What was the title of your thread?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> Awesome thanks. Thats exactly what I wanted to know. What was the title of your thread?


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/159081-goretex-patches.html


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

If there's a goretex repair facility near you just go there. It will be $25 or so to have them put in a new panel


----------

